# Football?



## J.R. (Jun 14, 2014)

With FIFA going on, it makes perfect sense to have this "football" lily blooming in my garden!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi J.R. O
Interesting plant, nice shot and I nearly didn't look because it said football in the title! 

Cheers Graham.


----------

